# Char-Griller Smokin Pro 830 with side firebox



## backyardchef (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone have an opinio on this grill sold at Home Depot, it's a Char-Griller Pro 830 with side firebox. It goes for  $169 , is this a good starter for smoking outdoors. Anyone that owns this particular pitt please give any input you may want to share, I would appreciate it. This will be my first smoker or if anyone else have a smoker to suggest for a newbie.

Thanks,

BYC...  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 8, 2005)

BYC - I know of many people that have CharGrillers, my brother-in-law included. It is a very versitle smoker/grill and has several accessories available, rotisserie, charcoal baskets, side burner... A lot of folks are extending the smoke stack down inside to the main cooking grate and building charcoal rings or baskets for extended burn times during long smokes.

The Pro model has 4 cast iron cooking grates but the Outlaw is longer and has 5 cooking grates.


----------



## backyardchef (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Bob. Thanks for the Reply, I will definitely consider the Pro. BTW is the outlaw sold in the same place as the  Pro , like Home depot or where can I find it.  Once again, thanks for your input this will help out along the way.


BYC...  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 9, 2005)

I haven't seen an Outlaw at any store. The two folks that I know who purchased them do so through CharGriller online. You might try giving Wendy Morris a call at CG's customer service 912-638-4724 or email [email protected].


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Sep 9, 2005)

I purchased the Chargriller Pro 830 with side firebox from Menards when they had them on sale a couple months ago for around $150. I have seen them on sale at Menards, so if you have one there, you might want to check with them. Lowe's also carries them, but have not seen them on sale. I am new to smoking and this grill seems to work fine for me. I am making a few modifications which were mentioned.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 4, 2005)

I sent this to Sunday Smoker, but others might want to consider tuning plates instead of a baffle for even heat distribution in the Chargriller Pro Offset:

_Replied by AlanHath on 5/27/2004 12:42:05 PM  

I solved the temp differential problem by adding "tuning plates" to my Chargriller offset. I bought three 6"x18" 16 guage steel plates at Home Depot. My smoker is 20" deep, so the 18" plates fit without having to trim anything. I butted the first plate up against the end of the smoke box right above the fire box opening. This basically gave me a full depth 6" baffle. I left about a half inch gap and installed the second plate and then about an inch gap and installed the third plate. This left the last ten inches open. Now my temp differential is only five degrees from one end to the other. _


----------



## sundaysmoker (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for finding that info Bill,

That sounds like a pretty good idea "tuning plates."
For this weekend's smoke I plan on inverting the charcoal pan like crazyhorse did - I'll see how that works out first.  But if I don't like it then I have plan "B".  

BYC, 
So far I really like this smoker I have the same one you asked about in your first post - It has a good amount of room and the fire box is nice and big.  Let us know if you got it or not. 


Finally - I have graduated to Fire Starter!!!!!
Patrick


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2005)

Congrats on the Fire Starter status Patrick.  Now you just be careful where you start them fires.  :D


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Nov 12, 2005)

Have a question for you, Willkat 98:  When you installed the tuning plates into your 830 Pro Grill, did you just lay them in or bolt them in? If that solves the problem of the heat difference, that would be great. When I measured the temperatures as of now, it is about 300 at the firebox and center is about 220. Thanks for any information.


----------



## sundaysmoker (Nov 14, 2005)

hillcity,
  I tried crazyhorses idea and turned the charcoal pan upside.  it works great!! - There is only approx 25* temp diff from one side to the other.  And the great thing about flipping the charcoal pan is you don't have to buy anything. Just flip it over and put the adjusters in there highest setting.  the whole thing acts like a giant radiator keeping temps even.

Give it a try, 

Patrick


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Hill City, first I would go with Sunday Smokers (crazyhorse) advice and flip the pan.

I actually posted someone elses post, when I was looking at the Chargriller.  I actually don't own one, so my info was second hand. 

These guys got first hand knowledge of the unit sitting in their yard :)

But to answer your question, I beileve the tuning plates on my post are just laid in their, and not bolted or fastened


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

BYC how do you like the smoker?

I was considering trying to save big money at Menards on one of their units but thought that the metal was too light weight and for the money I could build one.

Is the metal holding up ok for you?


----------



## sundaysmoker (Jan 20, 2006)

cheech,

I really like mine - I have been smoking for less than a year but I have not had any problems out of this unit.  the fire box has worked great for me - I have used both charcoal and wood to cook with and the fire box is big enough for either.  the metal seems pretty heavy duty without being so thick that you can't move it - of course it is not commercial grade but it does great for me. I did as crazyhorse advised and flipped the charcoal pan in the main cooking chamber to equalize the heat and prevent uneven cooking. it works great and there was no additional cost. 
     the only complaint I have is that the fire box is rusting - but with the temps inside I kinda expected this - I think I am going to try exhaust paint - it should resist temps up to 1000-1500 degrees.  

hope this helps -  Patrick


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 21, 2006)

good to hear the inverted pan worked for you
you will have to repaint the sfb alot 

i have seen so many mods to the chargriller out there but thats the only thing i do to mine and i have no problems with it

another thing you cas do is plug all those holes on the sides of the CG i think there are about 10 or so, just get some stainless bolts and nuts and plug em up  8) 

charcoal baskets are nice to i can get a 5-6 hour burn time without refueling using the minion method and a full charcoal basket


----------



## sundaysmoker (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow 6 hour burn!!  :shock:  That's great.  I usually start my charcoal in a chimney then dump it on a pretty good sized pile of unlite coals - then after 2 hours or so I start using wood - usually oak and pecan.  I  still haven't mastered how much smoke for the right amount of flavor - but I am getting closer!!  At least thanks to all you guys I haven't over smoked a piece of meat yet. I think I'll do a boston butt this weekend - I haven't smoked anything since before christmas.  I starting to go into withdrawls. 

Patrick


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice charcoal basket you have there crazyhorse!! Is that a custom made job or did you buy it. I could really use one or two!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 27, 2006)

i had it made at my local welding shop
if i had made it it would have welding rods sticking out of every side
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
i cant even use a mig :shock: 

i just gave him the measurements i needed it to be  and came back the next day and he had it ready

the measurements are 13x12x4


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the measurements CH. My oldest son is better at welding that I am so I'll give him the measurements and have him give it a go.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I bought my CG SuperPro w/sfb in early Jan.   So, that makes me a relatively new owner.  

I have only made 2 mods so far.  The first was to put a piece of flex vent duct on my exhaust stack to help hold the heat in.  It seemed to help the temps to level out.  

The other, I installed a piece of expanded metal on top of my side fire box cooking grate.  I can then stack quite a bit of unlit coals before adding my chimney of lit ones.  This allows me to get abt a 2-3 hour burn with no problem before adding more coals

That leaves me a LOT of room for ash to build up on them long cooks.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 18, 2006)

I looked at my HomeDepot here when I was going to buy mine, but they do not stock it.

So, I went on line, looked at Northern Tool, and printed out their ad and took it to Lowe's Home Improvement.  They matched it with no problem.  I just happen to catch NT's close out sale..... saved me abt $50 on the cost.....  It pays to shop around....

Bill


----------



## lifesaver_37887 (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys,
  Does anyone have a photo of the tuning plates that you are speeking of. I am not sure what they should look like or how they are placed in the smoker. I used to work in a machine shop for 6 years so if I can get a picture or better information on how they are placed I will bw able to make one of my own with no problem.
Thanks;
Shane


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 15, 2006)

This should let you see what I did for the sfb modification.








If you are unable to come up with one solid piece, I am sure you could just lay 2 smaller ones in and do the same thing.  This is a very easy mod to do.  And it make a BIG difference.

Bill


----------



## weekendsmoker (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm also trying to get some more info on these mods, I have a silver smoker. I'm confused on where the baffles go, in the fire box? From the picture it is hard to tell. The fire grate in my smoker is not that high. Do the baffles go under the fire grate? Also, what are people using to extend the chimney ino the cooking chamber? Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2006)

Weekendsmoke, welcome to SMF. Check out this LINK  and see what others have done. It talks about baffles and extending the stack into the chamber.

Take a moment and stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself.

Thanks!


----------



## weekendsmoker (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Earl! Most of the info on that link is for flipping the pan, my model doesn't have this. I was looking for info on the tuning plates or baffles.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2006)

Gotacha- Somewhere here someone posted an uplink to a .pdf file that had a pattern for a baffle that mounted on the bolts that connected the offset to the chamber. I'm not have successful hunt in tracking it down. Someone here might know where it's at. (It might be in the stick burner's forums)


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Sep 29, 2006)

On my Chargriller 830, my last modification I made was to put gasketing around the smoke box to keep smoke & heat in. Has anyone ever tried to put a propane burner into the firebox? Was contemplating this with a small propane burner from a portable picnic grill.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

Look around for sales.... I just found another one, yes, I bought another one, just the main chamber for $64.99....... sure beats Lowe's prices.... A buddy of mine got the last sfb for $12.99 a week before I got my main chamber.  Now to find a sfb on sale... 

This is the time of year to keep looking and grab when you find it.

Bill


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought I got this onto the forum, but don't see my question, so here goes again -- I have the Chargriller 830 and recently added gasket lining around the smoke chamber. No smoke comes out now and seems to work good. Was wondering if anyone has ever put a small propane burner into the fire box. If so, how does it work?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 2, 2006)

I myself have not.  But on another forum I am on, it was done.  He said it was great to keep temps even and even used a metal can to put wood chips in above it.  He had pics of it and it looked relatevly  simple.  He got his as a "kit" and if interested, I will see if I can find him and get the link for you....

Bill


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Oct 7, 2006)

Bill:  Thanks for your reply to my question on a gas burner for the Chargriller 830. If you can find that link, I would appreciate it. I had planned to use that gas burner to help maintain the temperature.  Thanks again.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 7, 2006)

hillcitysmoker ,

I just sent you a pm with the info....

Bill


----------



## hillcitysmoker (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Grumpy: Thanks for the information. No problems getting the information. Guess I will not be smoking today as we have snow flurries!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 10, 2006)

I looked at it finally myself.  Doesn't look too bad for the price.  I think it would do a good job.  I am thinking of maybe one myself for my second CG.... 

Why let a few of them snowflakes stop you.... I have cook lots of times with that stuff..... Q is good all year, not like a LOT of people think... only good from memorial day to labor day.... 

Bill


----------



## ikinya6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey guys. I've been reading about extending the smoke stack down to the grill level, but I noticed that the warming rack is in the way. Has any of you done this, and if so, did you just remove the warming rack, or is there some other solution?


----------



## beerivore (May 8, 2007)

This is not meant to be a bump but whatever. Here is the mod of making the stack come down to the grate level on a Char-griller. Just buy a 3 1/2" flex dyer tub and attach it to the lids stack with a clamp. You won't have to remove your warming rack if you don't want to.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

Good idea Beerivore!


----------



## billyq (May 8, 2007)

I have that same flexible tubing on mine.  I also have a charcoal basket made of expanded steel.  The baffle thing looke interesting.  It's a good smoker with a few simple mods.


----------



## ikinya6 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks, Beerivore. Actually, I did that a few months ago (after my post), and it has been wonderful. I extended it to the center of the cooking chamber. It has done wonders for helping to maintain heat inside the chamber. 

I also added some furnace sealer (its a cord that looks like nylon rope, but is heat resistant) around the edges to keep the heat from running out the gaps.

I've gotten some really good smokes with that (and a few more mods).


----------



## beerivore (May 8, 2007)

Where do you find that? I tried googling "furnace sealer" and came up short.


----------



## teacup13 (May 8, 2007)

try googling - high temperature rope or pyro-rope


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 10, 2007)

I tried the tuning plates, pulled them out.  Turned the main chamber tray upside down, turned it back right side up...

The mods that I made that worked for me are:
1) Extended the smoke vent to grate level with aluminum flex drier duct.

2) Put a piece of expanded metal on top of my SFB cooking grate to get my charcoal out of the low coal grate to keep the coals from being smothered out with ash.

3) put an aluminum pan on the sfb side filled with hot water to help stabilize the temps.

All of which have helped me.  That is all I have done other than replacing the wheels with larger ones to make moving it to comps easier. 

I just took 12th out of 40 teams at Norfolk in pork, and overall 24 with my 2 Char-Grillers, so they will do a good job.  That was my second competition, and my first one this year.  I have seen several of them at other comps as well, so even though they are a fairly low priced smoker, they are very versatile.  

Bill


----------



## hawgheaven (May 14, 2007)

After reading all the neat mods you CG owners have done, I decided to give it a go. 

First, I flipped the pan upside down in the main chamber. That made a HUGE difference in evening out the temp across the grates.

I clamped an extension on the smoke stack to extend down to the cooking grate level. I tucked it into the corner of the lid and fastened the loose end with a home made sheet metal clip, pop-riveted to the end of the lid (see picture).

In an effort to help keep the heat and smoke in along the sides of the main chamber, I installed a piece of angle iron along each side of the barrel, just under and touching the lid edges (acts as a lip). It wasn't air tight, but it is a helluva lot better than the original design. Sorry, no pix of this...

I plugged the extra holes with stainless nuts and bolts. 

Next will be installing a thermometer at each end and bigger wheels.


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 20, 2007)

I didn't fasten my end of the vent down.  I just let it hang.... 

As far as the wheel mod, here is mine:







And if anyone is wondering how many chicken halves you can fit in the main chamber and not crowd them, it is 12.  I have them smoking right now ! ! ! !

Bill


----------



## hawgheaven (May 27, 2007)

I finished the wheel mod yesterday, man does this thing roll now! I used 4 hand cart type wheels from Harbor Freight. There was no axle at the fire box end, so that had to be added.

BTW, my wife thinks I'm nutz...


----------



## green (May 31, 2007)

I've owned this grill for just over a month and am really enjoying it.  I got some great ideas from this thread and have a shopping list started.

I was wondering if fire bricks to help retain/distribute heat would be a good addition?

Also looking to add a remote thermostat since the bbq is behind a garage and out of sight from the kitchen.  Something like seen here: http://www.weatherconnection.com/pro...&mfg=all&page=


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jun 1, 2007)

Some have tried the bricks and others have not.  I use an aluminum pan with hot water in it.  There is debate about that as well.  I like it, so I use it.  I am sure the bricks work to hold heat.  How long or how well, ???  Different people like different ideas.  I would say, if you can get some to try, go for it.  If for some reason you don't like them, you can always pull them out.  Most everyone I have seen or heard of using them, wrap them with foil to keep the grease out of them as they are porous and will soak up the grease.

I use the Maverick ET-73 remote thermometer.  There is 2 probes, one for the cooking temperature, and one for the meat temperature.  Also, it has low and high alarm temps.  The alarms are great for keeping an "eye" on the cooking temps so you can add more fuel when the temps start to fall.

Bill


----------



## green (Jun 2, 2007)

Bill, 

The Maverick is the perfect tool for the job.  Thx

I added the duct to the chimney and flipped the coal tray in the main.   Time to go out and enjoy this fine smoggy Ontario sunshine and add a better smelling smoke to the soupy mix of pollutants :D.

Mmm ribs.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome mod dude! ... you could run that in a parade!


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 3, 2007)

I found it at Lowes.  When I back for more, they were sold out. But I was told that if you go to a place that sells gas furnaces, they should have some. Otherwise, wait until fall, and then go look in the furnace section at Lowes.  I love it, but I found that you really need to clean it good before you apply the glue, and then find a way to clamp it tight until it dries. It might still eventually crisp off again (the glue).  I just use those black paper clamps, or bent nails to keep them approximately in place. I'm looking around for some more of that rope sealer, and will try to be more careful in how I apply it this time.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'll intro myself in the intro thread soon. In the meantime, I've also done my homework and arrived at the Smokin'Pro as the most practical choice given all considerations. Just picked it up at Lowes today, and it's gonna sit in the box for the next month while I vacation and then ascertain it's really the one I want.

In the store I had turned the charcoal pan upside down. Seemed logical enough! I'll add a suggestion and ask a Q:

s) If you were to cut progressively larger notches along the edge of that pan, it would likely improve temp control even more without at all impeding its designed functionality.
q) What about drip? With that upside-down gulley, how does the grease and juice flow around the bottom? Has anyone come up with a way to salvage some of that while using the upside-down pan?


----------



## bishop916 (Sep 17, 2008)

By flipping the charcoal pan, adding some bricks, and doing a couple other mods, (stack extension, charcoal basket) I am now able to maintain great, consistent temps. I smoked a pork butt on Sunday, (11 hour smoke). Using the side-side minion method in my charcoal basket, I only used 4 chimneys of charcoal, and my average temp was 234 deg. 

I have concluded that the modified CGSP is the way to go!


----------



## itherrkr (Sep 23, 2008)

As the weather gets cooler and then cold in a couple months, how does the old Chargriller do in the cold weather.  I fight mine getting my temps above 225 for any regular time, with several mods, so I am quite curious if I will notice any difference when it is say 32 degrees outside?


----------



## austinsmoke (Apr 21, 2012)

I am just buying a Chargriller 1224 used, and going to do these modifications. I like the Charcoal basket idea...what is the minion method( i have only ever used wood to smoke) Also, you don't seem to complain about the depth of the ash pan on long burns, did you modify that somehow...that seems to be a consistant "con"

Thanks


----------



## jfoote (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had my smokin pro for about 1 month now.  I have done the chimney extension to grate level.  My question is this.... Do I need to remove it if I am going to use it as a regular charcoal grill?  Just wondering if anyone knew what temp that the foil would start to burn.  I would just use the side fire box as a grill typically but want to be prepared.


----------



## pvillecomp (Apr 28, 2012)

I looked up the ratings for several brands of Aluminium flex duct and they all came in at about 500 degrees max temp. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## smokerfromok (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok so I have one of these smokers/grills and i will soon be buying the side firebox and I have seen you guys talking about turning the charcoal holder in the main grill upside down what is the purpose for this. I assume you only do it when you are smoking in it not useing the main part as a grill.


----------



## rnorski (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a Char-Griller Duo and I love it. I got mine at Tracker Supply and it came with a fire box for $300. Their customer service is very easy to work with if you have concerns.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 24, 2012)

smokerfromok said:


> Ok so I have one of these smokers/grills and i will soon be buying the side firebox and I have seen you guys talking about turning the charcoal holder in the main grill upside down what is the purpose for this. I assume you only do it when you are smoking in it not useing the main part as a grill.


The purpose is that it will act as a baffle and help even out the temps across the grate. If you do this take the grates that come with the side fire box and place them underneath the overturned charcoal grate in order to allow heat and smoke into the cook chamber. Yes, only when smoking.


----------



## ping7904 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have had the Char-griller pro for the past 6 years. It was a fathers day gift from my wife and kids. It has lasted me all these years, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. I love the cast iron grates it comes with too! Not to many griller/smokers that I looked at near me had them. Good luck with all your grilling and smoking. If you enjoy it half as much as most of the people do in these forums, I think you'll have a blast. I know I do...


----------



## austinsmoke (Jun 28, 2012)

I did all the Mods that I found, not sure from who....but he had just awesome instructions and pics. I modified the flue to the cook surface, I installed the baffle and tuning plates, I installed the digital thermometer port below the handle, I installed two temp guages on either side, i sealed the file box to cook box mating surface, I modified the charcoal grate... I have been experimenting with different charcoal and minion method.... I can get about 3 hr burn without much fuss, and can maintain a 5-10 degree differential from side to side. I just added water pan in the middle, I think the next mod is to make a charcoal basket. Also, might try straight wood cooking with oak. I bought this unit used for $90

Everything I have made on this in the last 4 months since I purchased has been great. I am just addicted... ribs on the 4th!

Tom


----------



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2012)

Tom-sounds like you got a good handle on things with those mods.

Now about those Ribs . . .:th_nopicsye3:

Enjoy the 4th!


----------

